# Just had a giggle!



## kuma (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
I just had a giggle and I thought that I'd share it with you guy's. 
In all fairness if it wasn't for you guy's and this forum it would have been one of lifes little giggles that passed me by! :mrgreen: 
Gemma , my partner , just asked if she could use my laptop for a momemt and said that it would be to my benefit.
Joking around , I asked her if she was going to order me some gold plated Technics Mk5G's for christmas (these are DJ turntables , I've been after a pair of these ones for years)
Now I love my decks , I look after them , and I can't stand seeing them dirty and dusty even if it's not my set.
But the really screwed up thing is , I hadn't even finished saying gold plated technics and I already had thoughts of stripping cells running through my mind! :twisted: :lol: 
I couldn't do that to a pair of these but the mere fact that the idea ran through my mind says that this forum has had a serious effect on me! :lol:




While were on it , this is what my bar at home looked like before I discovered this place and filled it with computers and circuit boards , I've changed , for sure! :lol:




All the best everyone and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

You are sick, you have it bad, there may be no cure, this thing has gotten out of hand, I am really afraid that gold fever epidemic is spreading rapidly. Maybe just sit back and spin some records may help relieve the pain.


----------



## kuma (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Butcher , hows tricks today?
I hope your well! :mrgreen: 



butcher said:


> You are sick, you have it bad, there may be no cure, this thing has gotten out of hand, I am really afraid that gold fever epidemic is spreading rapidly. Maybe just sit back and spin some records may help relieve the pain.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You could be right chief!
I've got some Christmas parties booked starting this weekend , that's my therapy right there , several four to five hour sessions of cheesy 80's pop and some crimbo classics , should sort me right out , bring it on! :mrgreen: 
All the best chief , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## kuma (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all , how are things?
I hope all is well!
Butcher , you gave me some sage advice there chief , I had a school disco tonight with around 80 kids and after playing "The Macarenna" and playing musical statues (hour and a half , £120.00 in the bank , booked by agency , 8) ) , I feel better , chuckles! :mrgreen: 
I got home and instead of looking at different types of scrap to process , I looked about for a new wireless microphone , result! :mrgreen: 
I'm booked for a crimbo party at a golf club tomoz , should keep me out of trouble some more! 8) 
( P.S. Mr Noxx , I'm going to send you some of this extra money from these christmas gigs , if I won the lottery I'd bung you a grand , you deserve it!! :mrgreen: )
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Noxx (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2011)

This is as pure gold as you can get.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfYsf2NtDyM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kuma (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope that all is well , it's been a while!
I've not been able to get online until yesterday since Christmas time as I've been totaly out of internet credit and unable to replace it , Noxx , I'll explain why I'm running so very late making my promised donation to the forum!
This is slightly embarrassing for me , so I'll just come out and say it!  
The day after the school disco ( mentioned in my post above ) , the entertainment agency that had just booked me for the first time had recieved a complaint from the school saying that I had " not played the right music and I didn't play enough party games ".
I'm not going to go into too much detail here as I would just be *offloading* , as it were ( :| ) , but in a nutshell , they had hired a D.J. and disco ( me ) when what they wanted and needed was a childrens entertainer ( Chicano , :roll: ).
So basicaly , I lost out on the wage for that nights work , got pulled from the golf clubs Christmas disco the next night , and have most probably lost out on plenty of other gigs through the incompetence of whoever was supposed to be organising and booking the entertainment for said school disco.
My first ever complaint from anyone came at the worst possible time for me , not just as it was right before Christmas , but as it was right after I had promised the administrator of this amazing forum that I planned to make an alomst immeadiate donation towards it's upkeep.
I honestly thought that I might have been able to find another way to make that donation sooner but things are still a bit tight here , just as long as you know Noxx that I have some more gigs booked ( through myself I might add! :roll: :mrgreen: ) , and wether it's through one of these gigs or through other means beforehand , I still fully intend on making my contribution as soon as possible.
I whole heartedly apolagize for being so late , I guess it's just sod's law doing it's thing!
In the meantime , I've *had a go* at following Patnor's guide to the pyrolisation and extraction of gold wires from I.C.'s , which was nice to get into ( once again , thank you Patnor! :mrgreen: ) , and I'll talk about how that went in another post.
Joem , that youtube video is priceless!  
Wishing everybody a slightly late happy New Year and sending my warmest regards ,
It's good to be back ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------

